# Montana Cartwheel quilt pattern



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I am enjoying piecing this quilt pattern and working with batik fabrics makes it that much more fun.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. Would love to see the finished quilt.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the material - it's going to look fab


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

That is going to be fabulous! Hope you post the finished product!


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

That's gorgeous. Are you dong paper foundation?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

WHOAAAA!!!! SUPER!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, you must have the patience of a saint. I hope you will post the finished quilt. I am doing a tumbling block baby quilt & it is almost driving me to drink.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love batiks and I love complicated patterns  My knitting is keeping me away from quilting and I do miss it. Ah, someday I might find balance...


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Gorgeous! I love batiks and I love complicated patterns  My knitting is keeping me away from quilting and I do miss it. Ah, someday I might find balance...


I'm in the same boat. When I see a beautiful pattern like this made with my all time favorite batiks, I miss it terribly.

Beautiful work!

Please show us more pictures as you complete more blocks!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments.

The pattern is doable and well written. I am doing freezer paper foundation piecing. Here is a link on how to if u r interested. http://www.connectingthreads.com/tutorials/Freezer_Paper_Piecing-overview__D62.html

I plan to modify the pattern a bit.

Thanks again.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Love it- This quilt is on my to do list- our local quilt shop had a class on this quilt that I missed. Can't wait to see your finished quilt!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Im teaching my sister long distance via phone, text and email
This is her first block I am so proud of her


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks beautiful, love the batik. Please post a picture when finished.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> I'm in the same boat. When I see a beautiful pattern like this made with my all time favorite batiks, I miss it terribly.
> 
> Beautiful work!
> 
> Please show us more pictures as you complete more blocks!


ok Here are a couple individual blocks ready to sew


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Editing repeat pics and posting this different block.

All my pics are individual cut pieces laid out ready to sew. (including the first post pic). I'll be using the curve master sewing foot.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Your sister did a great job! Her points look great, and the arc lines up perfectly! Obviously you are a great teacher!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Your sister did a great job! Her points look great, and the arc lines up perfectly! Obviously you are a great teacher!


Thank you. Details details

:thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty is that. I have put my knitting on the back border to try quilting and am having so much fun. But that looks a little to much for me. It is so nice maybe one day.
I have done some stars and a double hour glass. Now I'm just playing around for some Easter gifts. Would love to see it when it is finished and your sisters work id fabulous to.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Very impressed!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

So beautiful. I hope you post a picture when you finish that quilt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> Thank you all for your encouraging comments.
> 
> The pattern is doable and well written. I am doing freezer paper foundation piecing. Here is a link on how to if u r interested. http://www.connectingthreads.com/tutorials/Freezer_Paper_Piecing-overview__D62.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this link. I am part of the local quilters club, I will share this tutorial with them. I love your batiks, I have not done much with them yet but received a gift certificate for Christmas that I think will be used to buy them.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are wonderful, beautiful job!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, love batiks.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very nice. Loving the fabric patterns and colours.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

wish i could do, wish i had a sis like you, wish i could do.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love your color combo. That quilt will be beautiful with that pattern. Waiting to see the finish.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

All beautiful blocks and colors.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you. I am pleased with the pattern. It is well written with great tips. Truly looks more complicated than what it is.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow its going to be beautiful can't wait to see it finished. Love batik fabric...


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

did not open right try again latter


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

It will be beautiful when completed. Great work.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the batiks! This is going to be GORGEOUS. please post the finished top.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I quilt... and for many years (OK, I PIECE more than actually quilt) but haven't tackled this one yet. My hat is off to you!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice! The batiks are wonderful. I'm not familiar with this pattern but I live it.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

That is spectacular!!! Love it. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's so gorgeous...


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

looks complicated. very pretty.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Quilt is coming together. Still a WIP. Auditioning the layout.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are awesome! As a quilter, I know how much work goes into this. I can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you. I've enjoyed working on this project. Just looking at so many beautiful batiks is a delight for me.

Sewing the curved sections that include pieced points was quite a challenge for me at first. Once I perfected the technique I reworked the first batch. What great satisfaction to have found a simple fail proof approach.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I've tweaked the look of the pattern.

There are several ways to assemble the blocks that change the look. Three different ways for sure and I like all three. Decisions, decisions. :roll:


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope I changed the layout.... still a WIP
The quilt layout will look more like this
Adding another border to each block
3 blocks across by 4 blocks down. 12 blocks total.

Sewing the center square tested my patience until I finally conquered it.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see it finished, both yours and your sisters. You are having a quilt along. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Had a productive day w this WIP. Need to cut & sew the side and bottom strips to complete this top.


----------

